# Holyoke CC ISO



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institution Security Officer III - Campus Safety*
Holyoke Community College 
in Holyoke, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* 1,563.48 USD Per Week
*Posted:* 10/29/2021
*Salary:* $1,563.48 Biweekly
*Job Number:* AFSCME-22-56
The responsibilities of the Institution Security Officer (ISO) III position include, but are not limited to the following: Operate various telecommunications equipment including Computer Aided Dispatch(CAD), Motorola Radio system, and alarm systems, access law enforcement databases, receive/respond/communicate to field units, respond/assist in emergencies, make notifications as directed, stay current with training/certification, dispatch calls, perform clerical functions, write reports, articulate observations, and inspect/patrol campus. The ISO will be approachable and welcoming when assisting persons with directions, medical needs, event programming, voucher property, conducting audits, representing the Chief as designee, preventing criminal acts, and taking appropriate action with behaviors that may cause fear or harm to the persons of the College. The ISO may conduct surveillance, issue violations, assist/participate in training drills, and prepare/review department reports. The ISO will effectively multi-task and stay current with applications of the following laws including, but not limited to, HIPPA, FERPA, Clery Reporting, Policy on Affirmative Action, Title IX, and Sexual Harassment, and all related College policies.


Process requests for information regarding vehicle registration, driving records and warrants.
Utilize the Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal to run license plates and outstanding warrants.
Perform timely dispatch duties by way of designated technology to field units on campus.
Monitor alarm systems (card access, carbon monoxide, fire and duress) throughout the College. Dispatch appropriate units as needed.
Confer/make notification to Holyoke or State Police, fire, EMS, and emergency personnel of emergencies within the college as directed by the Director of Public Safety.
Qualifications
*REQUIRED: *

Must possess at least (1) one year of full time, or equivalent part time, experience in law enforcement in a governmental police force or work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as the major duty, or any equivalent combination of the required experiences and following substitutions.
Excellent communication and customer service skills. Must maintain composure in emergencies, have the ability to effectively listen and resolve the wide range of issues that arise.
Ability to apply and follow police protocol.
Ability to walk long distances, stand for long periods, walk up steps, and patrol in adverse weather conditions.
Ability to work a flexible schedule and provide coverage with reasonable notification.
Current AED/CPR/First Aid Certification.
Possess a valid Massachusetts Driver's License with favorable driving history.
Ability to assist/direct persons during emergencies/training/drills.
Excellent /professional phone manners and sound judgment.
*A comprehensive list of duties may be found at the Massachusetts Human Resources Division- Classification Specification under the "Institution Security Officer" series.
*PREFERRED:*

At least two-years of working in military setting/law-enforcement/Fire/Medical with dispatch experience and one-year of security experience, or graduation from a Certified Dispatcher Training School with Basic Emergency Communications Certificate with one-year dispatcher experience and two years' security experience.
Associates degree or higher with a major in political science, law enforcement or criminal justice.
*EQUIVALENCY STATEMENT:* Applicants who do not meet the qualifications as stated above are encouraged to put in writing precisely how their background and experience have prepared them for the responsibilities of this position.

*Full-Time, AFSCME unit position
Biweekly salary:* $1,563.48; Grade 13; plus a comprehensive State benefits package. 
*Funding Source:* State
*Hours:* 40 hours per week

***Please Note:* Effective January 1, 2022, all employees will be required to provide proof of vaccination.

All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. HCC is not sponsoring H1B Visa.
Pre-Employment Background check, including Criminal History will be conducted for all positions.

_Holyoke Community College is committed to excellence and opportunity through diversity in education and employment. Holyoke Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, creed, religion, color, gender, sexual orientation, age, disability, genetic information, maternity leave, and national origin, in its education programs or employment. _


----------

